# 4/27 weehoo



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Threw the lines in north of the nipple at 6:30am, had our first knockdown at 6:38am. My 10yr old niece had her first wahoo to the boat shortly thereafter a 20lber.

We trolled from there toward the elbow and then to the spur. Weather conditions started off nice but quickly deteriorated to big 3 footers with bigger mixed in. We didn't get another knockdown the rest of the day and by 1:00pm or so the kids were green, so we decided to crank'em in and run for the hill.

The water out there is really nice right now. Pretty blue water at the edge. Get out there and get'em!

Sorry no pics today =(


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report Tob! Congrats to the niece on her first HOO!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Congrats on her first wahoo


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the hoo.... That's exciting that you niece got to feel the rush of one of them fight! I'm sure spirits were soaring initially after starting the day off right with an immediate knock down!! To bad the trend didn't continue, but good job on returning with some prime wahoo steaks!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Heck yeah we were excited with that strike so early! 
No pics yesterday so ill give you a "Ready for the grill" pic


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

DELICIOUS!! My mouth is watering lol


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

That's some of the best fish to eat


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Wahoo is my favorite. Good job.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the pic.:thumbup: i love seeing hoo right before the grill!!!! when it comes off the grilled it doesn't sit long enough for a pic!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job, any hoo is a wahoo in my book! It's getting about that time for us all to start focusing on blue water again!

Robert


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

glad to hear the blue is back now all we need is a weed line


----------

